# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  απορία για κεραία τηλεόρασης

## soulhealer

Γειά σας.. προχθές μου ξαναήρθε στο μυαλό μια απορία που είχα από πολύ παλιά.. Κάπου είχα ακούσει πως αν κάπου δεν υπάρχει κεραία τηλεόρασης (π.χ. χωριό) τότε για να έχω σήμα και να βλέπω τηλεόραση, μπορώ με μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 100W, αν την συνδέω στην υποδοχή για την κεραία πάνω στην τηλεόραση, να πιάσω σήμα.. (κάποια κανάλια και όχι καμπάνα)..
επίσης αν δεν έχω λάμπα κοντά μου τότε με μια μπαταρία ακουμπόντας τον 
θετικό πόλο της στην υποδοχή της κεραίας στην τηλεόραση τότε πάλι έχω σήμα.. έχω μια lcd και έκανα το τεστ με την μπαταρία και όντως έχω σήμα και κάποια από αυτά καμπάνα.. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?? όπως επίσης και αν ακουμπήσω με το δάχτυλό μου την υποδοχή κεραίας στην τηλεόραση πάλι κάτι δείχνει (με χιόνια βέβαια)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βάλε εσωτερική κεραία, ή ένα κομμάτι καλώδιο απλό

----------


## soulhealer

έχω κεραία, απλά αν ξέρεις κάποιος να δώσει μια πιο επιστημονική εξήγηση
(μιας και είναι η μόνη που καταλαβαίνω..) στο γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό..

----------


## Damiano

> έχω κεραία, απλά αν ξέρεις κάποιος να δώσει μια πιο επιστημονική εξήγηση
> (μιας και είναι η μόνη που καταλαβαίνω..) στο γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό..



… "επιστημονική εξήγηση" για ποιο; Την λάμπα ή τη μπαταρία; Το δάχτυλο και το σκέτο καλώδιο, που αναφέρει ο Αποστόλης, είναι πιο λογικά.


Σε έναν αγωγό, που βρίσκεται μέσα σε μεταβαλλόμενο μαγνητικό (ή / και ηλεκτρικό) πεδίο, αναπτύσσονται ρεύματα και τάσεις… ...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η κεραία εκπομπής μετατρέπει το ηλεκτρικό σήμα σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικό, η κεραία λήψης πρέπει να κάνει το αντίστροφο, για να έχουμε όμως το μέγιστο σήμα πρέπει να υπάρχουν ορισμένες συνθήκες, μήκος,κατεύθυνση,πολικότητα 

Ποιο δάκτυλο?????

----------


## Damiano

... το δάκτυλο "είναι" στην τελευταία φράση του αρχικού μηνύματος!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αυτή την "ιδέα" με τη λάμπα τη έχω δει προ 25-ετίας σε ένα σπίτι στη Βάρκιζα, την έχω ακούσει από μηχανικό του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού και επίσης την έχω δει γραμμένη στο παρόν forum. Πρόκειται για κάποιο παλιό μύθο που μάλλον προέρχεται από ημιμαθείς ηλεκτρολόγους. Μια λάμπα 100W/230V εν θερμώ έχει μια αντίσταση περίπου 600Ω και εν ψυχρώ αρκετά παραπάνω, πάντως δεν αποτελεί dummy load ούτε για γραμμές μεταφοράς των 75Ω ούτε για τις παλιότερες των 300Ω. Δοκίμασέ το και γράψε μας τα αποτελέσματα! Αν δουλέψει, τότε είναι ωραίο θέμα για τους Mythbusters! Λάμπα πυρακτώσεως αντικαθιστά κεραία τηλεόρασης με άριστα αποτελέσματα!!!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δημήτρη,
 εν ψυχρώ θα έχει μικρότερη αντίσταση, αλλά ότι αντίσταση και αν είχε, την λήψη θα την έκανε το καλώδιο και όχι η λάμπα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, η αντίσταση του νήματος είναι μικρή στην εκκίνηση και αυξάνεται με τη θερμοκρασία. Πάντως κάποτε είχα δει μια τέτοια λάμπα να κρέμεται από μια κεραία και είχα απορήσει. Κάποιοι κατεβάζουν περίεργες "φαεινές", έχω ακούσει πολλά και διάφορα... Πάντως μια εξωτερική καλή κεραία δεν αντικαθίσταται από υποκατάστατα β' ποιότητας.

----------


## JimKarvo

Μάλλον νομίζω ότι ψάχνει να βρει τον λόγο που συμβαίνει αυτό, και όχι το αν είναι καλύτερη η λάμπα από μια κεραία

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Με απλά και κατανοητά (ερασιτεχνικά) λόγια:

Κάθε αγωγός (ένα κομμάτι σύρμα ή καλώδιο, ένα μεταλλικό αντικείμενο, το σώμα μας κλπ.) που βρίσκεται μέσα στο πεδίο ακτινοβολίας (ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο) του πομπού, διαρρέεται από ρεύματα και δρα σαν "κεραία". Ασυντόνιστη και υποτυπώδης βέβαια, που όμως μπορεί να "δώσει" σήμα στον δέκτη, αν συνδεθεί στην είσοδο κεραίας του. 

Για ισχυρότερο σήμα, η κεραία πρέπει να είναι *συντονισμένη* στη συχνότητα λήψης (πχ δίπολο μήκους λ/2, όπου λ το μήκος κύματος). Πολωμένη όπως η κεραία του πομπού (οριζόντια ή κατακόρυφη) και *προσαρμοσμένη* προς την Ζο της γραμμής μεταφοράς (πχ ομοαξονικό καλώδιο 75 Ω). Που με τη σειρά της να είναι προσαρμοσμένη στην Ζ εισόδου του δέκτη.  

Για ακόμα καλύτερη (ισχυρότερη και χωρίς είδωλα) λήψη, το δίπολο πλαισιώνεται από παρασιτικά στοιχεία (κατευθυντήρες μπροστά και ανακλαστήρας πίσω), οπότε έχουμε *κατευθυντική* κεραία (Yagi). Τη γνωστή μας, συνηθισμένη κεραία TV.

----------


## grchaos

> Αυτή την "ιδέα" με τη λάμπα τη έχω δει προ 25-ετίας σε ένα σπίτι στη Βάρκιζα, την έχω ακούσει από μηχανικό του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού και επίσης την έχω δει γραμμένη στο παρόν forum. Πρόκειται για κάποιο παλιό μύθο που μάλλον προέρχεται από ημιμαθείς ηλεκτρολόγους. Μια λάμπα 100W/230V εν θερμώ έχει μια αντίσταση περίπου 600Ω και εν ψυχρώ αρκετά παραπάνω, πάντως δεν αποτελεί dummy load ούτε για γραμμές μεταφοράς των 75Ω ούτε για τις παλιότερες των 300Ω. Δοκίμασέ το και γράψε μας τα αποτελέσματα! Αν δουλέψει, τότε είναι ωραίο θέμα για τους Mythbusters! Λάμπα πυρακτώσεως αντικαθιστά κεραία τηλεόρασης με άριστα αποτελέσματα!!!!!



αυτο το εχω δει οντως σε πλοιο ως κεραια με ληψη net και et1 κατω απο σικελια αλλα υπαρχουν 2 διαφορες α) η λαμπα ηταν καμενη το (νημα σπασμενο) και β) η λαμπες που χρησιμοποιουν στα πλοια για αυτην την δουλεια ηταν απο προβολεα με λαμπα 3000 watt περιπου 10 φορες μεγαλυτερες απο την απλη πυρακτωσεως γενικα δηλαδη βαλε κεραια keep your mind in peace!!! by captain!

----------


## POWERFUL

Με την ενεργό ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύς των kw που έχουν πλέον τα κανάλια είναι φυσικό  ότι και να βάλεις στο βύσμα της tv θα δεις εικόνα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στους ραδιοφωνικούς δέκτες που πλέον σε ορισμένες περιοχές δεν χρειάζεσαι κεραία!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι ραδιοφωνικοί δέκτες έχουν και εσωτερική κεραία.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Mάλιστα σε πολλά παλιά ραδιόφωνα το πηνίο κεραίας ήταν επίπεδο (πλαίσιο), στηριγμένο στην πίσω πλευρά του δέκτη, ώστε να αποτελεί εσωτερική κεραία.

----------

